# The sum of my maths ability



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## brett (Mar 31, 2013)

Haha, very good


----------



## David H (Mar 31, 2013)

So your X is missing 
do you really want to find your X, 

Why not leave them lost and get on with your life!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2013)

David H said:


> So your X is missing
> do you really want to find your X,
> 
> Why not leave them lost and get on with your life!


Actually, when you put that way, my X is deceased.


----------



## David H (Mar 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Actually, when you put that way, my X is deceased.



I'm sorry I didn't realise, I was just making a joke out of it.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2013)

David H said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realise, I was just making a joke out of it.



It's OK. We split up years before he popped off. I thought your comment was funny.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine refuses to co-operate, so not dead yet!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Mine refuses to co-operate, so not dead yet!



You could try dropping a house on them.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> You could try dropping a house on them.


Wot... the house I paid for and then had to sacrifice half the proceeds from?  Knowing him, he'd survive - and I've already escaped one life sentence!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 1, 2013)

AlisonM said:


>



Actually X is nowhere to be seen , except in the question 

the x on the diagram is italic.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Actually X is nowhere to be seen , except in the question
> 
> the x on the diagram is italic.



You're wrong there - it's asking to find lower-case x not upper-case


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahem. [pedantry]You're both wrong, it's actually the Greek letter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Chi) used in Algebraic Topology to describe the Euler characteristic of a surface...[/pedantry]

Umm, what? Can anyone explain what I just wrote?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Ahem. [pedantry]You're both wrong, it's actually the Greek letter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, I was going to say that, but I didn't want to appear a smartie-pants


----------



## Caroline (Apr 10, 2013)

how very xacting


----------

